# Ford Ecoboost Question



## vac home (May 10, 2011)

I been reading a lot on this website more and more. I see a lot of people love the ecoboost engine. I know only what I see and read about it. If it's so powerful and strong why doesn't Ford offer it in a F250 and or bigger truck. I never was a ford fan but since, I got the one I own now I really like them. I do know what ever you put a turbo on will have more power than a normally aspirated engine. I do want you all in no way am I putting it down. I seen video of them just out running almost every kind of truck on you tube. If I was in the market for a half ton truck I would be looking at them. Ed


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

The ecoboost is a powerfull engine the main reason is the low RPM to make max torque which I believe is 400 or 450ft lbs. I have read that many are putting a very simple tune on these motors and making better than 500 ft lbs of torque and near 450 HP. With the low RPM and the high torque that is what is making this a good engine for towing. As far as putting this in an F-250 or bigger truck, I would say that you may very well see a different version instead of a v6 block maybe a v8 block. That would fill the big engine that many think they have to have to tow with. In my opinion what would be nice would be ford bringing back the 5.4 as the new ecoboost. This engine made 360 torque before and with the twin turbos and variable valve timming this engine could very well be near diesel engines in torque and just maybe pass them.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

26rester said:


> The ecoboost is a powerfull engine the main reason is the low RPM to make max torque which I believe is 400 or 450ft lbs. I have read that many are putting a very simple tune on these motors and making better than 500 ft lbs of torque and near 450 HP. With the low RPM and the high torque that is what is making this a good engine for towing. As far as putting this in an F-250 or bigger truck, I would say that you may very well see a different version instead of a v6 block maybe a v8 block. That would fill the big engine that many think they have to have to tow with. In my opinion what would be nice would be ford bringing back the 5.4 as the new ecoboost. This engine made 360 torque before and with the twin turbos and variable valve timming this engine could very well be near diesel engines in torque and just maybe pass them.


Putting a turbo on a gas V8 would make for horrible gas mileage. My Ecoboost gets the same gas mileage as my 5.4L F-150 got. As to why Ford doesn't offer the current Ecoboost in the superduty is a good question. With my Edge Evolution programmer in the towing mode, I'm getting 415hp and 473 lb.ft. of torque. I've towed my 7000 pound camper up some good grades with cruise control on, and it often doesn't shift down to 5th gear. On a similar topic, I've heard rumors that Ford will offer a smaller version of the powerstroke diesel in the F-150 within the next couple years.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I just added a 2013 Limited F-150 to our work fleet and the service manager told me flat out adding and type of tuner WILL VOID the warranty.I have seen and read some crazy numbers being pulled out of those Ecoboost engines,the factory torque rating is 420lb ft. so I can see what some tuning can bring out of the engines


----------



## vac home (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I would like to see ford put the same set up on a 6.2. that should put it next to the 6.7 diesel, as for as power and torque. I did do some research on the Eco boost engine. I did not know it was a aluminum block engine. That is a lot of torque. I have not heard that ford was coming out with a diesel for there half ton trucks, but since Nissan and Dodge are doing it Ford and General Motors will do the same. The titan with the Cummins is going to be hard to beat. I am a big fan of Cummins engines. What I do not understand Ford owns the major stock in Cummins. I always been a big Chevrolet person, but after owning my Ford for the past years, I do not see me going back. Thanks again Ed


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

double d said:


> The ecoboost is a powerfull engine the main reason is the low RPM to make max torque which I believe is 400 or 450ft lbs. I have read that many are putting a very simple tune on these motors and making better than 500 ft lbs of torque and near 450 HP. With the low RPM and the high torque that is what is making this a good engine for towing. As far as putting this in an F-250 or bigger truck, I would say that you may very well see a different version instead of a v6 block maybe a v8 block. That would fill the big engine that many think they have to have to tow with. In my opinion what would be nice would be ford bringing back the 5.4 as the new ecoboost. This engine made 360 torque before and with the twin turbos and variable valve timming this engine could very well be near diesel engines in torque and just maybe pass them.


Putting a turbo on a gas V8 would make for horrible gas mileage. My Ecoboost gets the same gas mileage as my 5.4L F-150 got. As to why Ford doesn't offer the current Ecoboost in the superduty is a good question. With my Edge Evolution programmer in the towing mode, I'm getting 415hp and 473 lb.ft. of torque. I've towed my 7000 pound camper up some good grades with cruise control on, and it often doesn't shift down to 5th gear. On a similar topic, I've heard rumors that Ford will offer a smaller version of the powerstroke diesel in the F-150 within the next couple years.
[/quote]
Of course mileage would be terrible because you would not be able too keep your foot out of it







I am sure if you drove it like a granny going to church on sunday the mileage would probably be good.


----------



## vac home (May 10, 2011)

Yes I agree but after you spend a thousand dollar on tire and another 5 thousand on gas, you would stop. I just saw this about ford. They are upping the power stroke horse power and torque. Now to see if the rest follow in there foot steps. Ed


----------

